
Show HN: DFPM – Chrome extension to detect JavaScript fingerprinting - liltim404
https://github.com/freethenation/DFPM
======
jamesbrownscoat
I know selenium has a unique fingerprint in chrome. Would it be possible to
detect if a website is trying to fingerprint selenium?

~~~
liltim404
How is selenium being detected? Reference URL?

~~~
jamesbrownscoat
Selenium adds a '$cdc_asdjflasutopfhvcZLmcfl_' key to the window object. See
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33225947/can-a-
website-d...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33225947/can-a-website-
detect-when-you-are-using-selenium-with-chromedriver)

~~~
liltim404
Yeah, definitely you should be able to use JS's proxy object and proxy get,
getOwnPropertyDescriptor, etc.

------
tony666
Cool. Any chance you're going to port it to Firefox?

